# can not completly fetch source ball of glibc-2.9

## robinswan

Now, I wan't to update glibc, but I can not completly fetch the glibc-2.9-20081201.tar.bz2 from any mirrors, include gentoo official distfile server: distfiles.gentoo.org

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Length: 16430489 (16M) [application/octet-stream]
> 
> Saving to: `/usr/portage/distfiles/glibc-2.9-20081201.tar.bz2'
> ...

 

----------

## szczerb

Try syncing again.

----------

## robinswan

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> Try syncing again.

 

I have done this many times, but the issue still is same.

----------

## szczerb

Did you try removing the partial file?

----------

## robinswan

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> Did you try removing the partial file?

 

I do it many times.

----------

## szczerb

I've got it in distfiles, so try this:

http://omploader.org/vMXd2MA/glibc-2.9-20081201.tar.bz2

http://omploader.org/vMXd2MQ/glibc-2.9-patches-5.tar.bz2

http://omploader.org/vMXd2Mg/glibc-2.9-ports-20081201.tar.bz2

----------

## robinswan

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> I've got it in distfiles, so try this:
> 
> http://omploader.org/vMXd2MA/glibc-2.9-20081201.tar.bz2
> 
> http://omploader.org/vMXd2MQ/glibc-2.9-patches-5.tar.bz2
> ...

 

Odd! I can download the tar ball in Windows, In linux the downloading process alway broke in 47%.

----------

## szczerb

Maybe your wget is broken. When did you last revdep?

----------

## robinswan

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> Maybe your wget is broken. When did you last revdep?

 

I try download the tar ball with firefox, the process same broke in 47%.

----------

## szczerb

Interesting. Then it's clear that this topic should be in the networking subforum. (BTW Why on earth did you post it here?)

----------

## timeBandit

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Problem appears to affect GUI and CLI download attempts, so probably a networking issue.

----------

## jamapii

Do you use a proxy? If so, try bypassing it.

If your computer has >1 network devices, try a different one, e.g. switch between LAN and WLAN (maybe it's the driver).

Try a different kernel.

----------

